# Kobo v. Nook v. Sony



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a Kindle 2 and love it.  But I want to get a less expensive ereader now to be able to read ePub and ADE from my library.  My library has thousands of ebooks and right now they have 100 I want to read and the wait list is not bad.  I don't want to spend alot -- which is easy to do right now with the drop in prices.  So I am thinking the Wifi only Nook ($139, free shipping) v. the cheap Pocket Sony (I can get it for around $110, but most places charge shipping for it) v. Kobo (new Wifi only one is $129 free shipping).  Really the wifi access doesn't matter to me since I will be using it read books from the library -- I can't imagine a situation where I will buy from another vendor besides Amazon, maybe I will.  Any thoughts on which is the best option for my needs?  Thank you!

Regina


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I cannot speak to the Kobo, but the nook is preferable to the Sony for library books.

As I've mentioned in other threads, the Sonys have a bug that does not allow library PDFs and library ePubs to open at the same time. Until they fix that, I cannot recommend a Sony for a library book reader.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, I did not know that.  I will look at those other threads.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've stopped even trying to read PDF files on any of my readers.  I don't request them from my library.  The font is too small and light for me.  If I were considering a Sony, PDF would not be a consideration.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I was just briefly scanning mobileread forums, there seems to be alot of problems with the Kobo.  And I want this to read Adobe Digital Editions (ADE) and ePub from the library only.  Based on the bug discussed above, I am thinking my best option is a Nook.  Which surprises me!  I may hold off a month to see if a new Nook is introdcued prior to Thanksgiving and holiday shopping.  But I am not sure if that makes sense -- since I just want it for library reading.  I may just get the $139 one and be done.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Adobe Digital Editions is the way DRM is applied to library ebooks, and is the software you need to use to open those ebooks.

ePub is an ebook format, as are PDF and Mobi and a myriad of others.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nook w/wi-fi only is $149 (plus tax).  Mine came to about $162.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't looked a the new Sony ereaders in a store, but I am starting to wonder why I didn't buy the new Sony 350 instead of the Nook.  Yet I can't bring myself to sell the Nook.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I stopped at a B&N last night after work and played with a Nook for about 30 minutes.  I really did not like it. Everything seems to take an extra few steps. I know the point is not to compare with the kindle but I stead - do I like it enough to read library books on it? And the answer to that is not an easy yes. I may prefer real books to the nook. I am going to play with the kobo next week and see what I think. 

Yes I forgot it was $149 not 139. Thank you 



A


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I want one that can read library books but I really do not like the user interface on the nook.  I think I'm going to wait until the new Kobo comes out and see how it works.  When I was looking on borders.com I noticed it will come in lavender as well as the white and black options, which intrigues me.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I had discounted the Kobo until I tried the Nook yesterday.  But I agree, I do not like the interface at all.  So I am going to wait and see how the new Kobo is too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a K2i and a Nook.  I got my Nook mostly for library books and I love it.  True, some of the functions are a little clunky compred to the Kindle, but it's very good for what I wanted it for.  The touchscreen was simply annoying when I first got it, but now I find I really do like it for turning pages.  Sometimes when I go back to my Kindle, I actually miss doing the page "swipes".  I've never seen a Kobo, but for the price, and doing what I need it to do, I love my Nook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kobo is available in many Borders book stores.  The one near me has a working unit you can play with.  I found it very intuitive to use -- selecting a book, opening, reading a page, looking up a word. . . . .


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I didn't like the hardware of the kobo. The one directional pad on the right side for page functions. Now I am right handed but I often switch hands on my K3 while reading. For library functio laity I would go with the nook. I'm buying my father one for Christmas. I may get myself one too.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

You know I have heard so much about B&N employees who sell Nooks slamming the Kindle -- I thought it was sort of an urban legend.  But when I went to play with the Nook, the employee kept going on and on about why the Nook is better than the Kindle -- and she was misrepresenting the Kindle (one example -- she said the Kindle can't receive software updates -- which is blatantly untrue).  It was really annoying and frustrating, I tried hard to not let that influence my impression of the Nook.  I plan on trying the Kobo tomorrow.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> You know I have heard so much about B&N employees who sell Nooks slamming the Kindle -- I thought it was sort of an urban legend. But when I went to play with the Nook, the employee kept going on and on about why the Nook is better than the Kindle -- and she was misrepresenting the Kindle (one example -- she said the Kindle can't receive software updates -- which is blatantly untrue). It was really annoying and frustrating, I tried hard to not let that influence my impression of the Nook. I plan on trying the Kobo tomorrow.


I have not heard good things about the Kobo and I don't like the hardware. I plan on getting my dad a nook for xmas so he can rent from the library. He's not as big a purchaser as I am.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> I have not heard good things about the Kobo and I don't like the hardware. I plan on getting my dad a nook for xmas so he can rent from the library. He's not as big a purchaser as I am.


Your comment about the page turning is important. I also have not read great things about the Kobo, but I am hoping the newer ones will be better. I just was really dissapointed with the Nook I used at B&N -- I played with it for awhile and just did not like it all.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I have a Kobo and a Kindle and love both of them. The only real problem I had with the Kobo was the tiny type on some books, but that was fixed with the first software upgrade.

I tried the nook several times and just didn't care for it. It's too heavy, for one thing, and I don't like the color display. The Kobo is even easier to hold than the Kindle.

People tend to post about their problems with ereaders, so you'll find those posts for any ereader. The Kindle has the advantage of having been out for, what, three years now? The Kobo is brand new and comes from a much less wealthy company than Amazon. If you're wanting an epub reader, though, I'd recommend it!


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Jan that is great to hear!  I hope to get over and try the Kobo today.  I just strongly disliked the Nook's interface and usage.  Also, if I don't buy from Amazon, then I am usually buying from a local book store or Borders (not B&N).  So it makes sense to me to get a Kobo.


----------



## panhandlejane (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought a Sony Pocket Reader, the 300, not the 350, exactly for the purpose of reading library books. I am told that you don't want to load pdf and epub at the same time. Since ebooks, unlike audiobooks, disappear at the end of the lending period, this is not much of a problem. Other users have told me they load both all the time. Anyway, I am quite pleased with my choice. Because the 350 was just coming out, I was able to buy this one for a good price from ebay. I do not find it as user friendly as my kindle. I have a few comments posted on my blog: http://www.panhandleknitandsew.blogspot.com


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I, too, have just purchased a Sony Reader for the same reason panhandlejane stated.  I agree that it is not as user friendly as my K3.  That said, I really like it and it meets my need for a library book reader.   Also, I was able to take advantage of the Borders promotion (free lighted cover) which made it a pretty good deal.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I love my Sony.  I had trouble using the Nook lcd screen (but then I can't use an iPhone either).  I also don't like the added length and battery drain of the lcd.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked my Sony Pocket reader, and I'd still have it if I hadn't found out I couldn't put my B&N books on it, but I could put Sony books on the nook.  So I made the switch.  There's an update coming in a few weeks that will make the nook (hopefully) better with, among other things, faster page turns and most importantly, some form of organization.  

I agree that it seems like the nook adds an extra step for almost any function - which I suspect is the nature of touch screen vs keyboard.  But for pure reading, I like them both about equally.  My nook page turns are a bit slower than on my K2, but I do like the page swiping (except when I'm reading in bed - for some reason that puts me in an awkward position for swiping).  I prefer my Kindle, but I do like getting library books for the nook, and being able to have all the ePubs I've picked up free from various iPhone reader apps (B&N, Kobo & Borders) on one eInk eReader.


----------

